# Prazi-Pro and Cherry Shrimp?



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

I have to dose my tank with Prazi-Pro. I have several cherry shrimp in there and am not too sure I will be able to get them out. Anyone every use Prazi with their shrimp? Is it safe?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

What's Prazi-Pro? I'm assume it's a fertilizer. If it has copper in it then that's no good. But assuming you are doing in small quantites then your cherries should be okay. Cherries are very hardy.

-John N.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

Nope, it is a medication for flukes and other parasites.

I'd be hesitant to use it with shrimp. If I was going to use it, I would pull a single shrimp out of the tank and make a guinea pig out of it before I risked killing all of my shrimp.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Shrimp don't do well with medications, and not just the copper based ones.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I have to agree in that case. I would avoid treating the whole tank, if at all possible it may be a good idea just to remove the infected fauna and treat them separately. 

-John N.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

I thought that might be the case. Well I will have to try to catch all the fish or the shrimp. Thanks for the advice - I would have hated to kill all my cherries.


----------

